# how to build back width instead of thickness



## lordgeorge (Jun 30, 2010)

I have tried doing chins, pullups, wide and narrow variations of those, t-bar rows, bent over rows and deadlifts, my back just keeps growing outwards but won't get wider. any tips ?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Pictures of this overly thick back please as i have never heard of a complaint such as this.

Weighted chin ups and hanging stretches with weights.


----------



## H22civic (Oct 6, 2009)

To be honest mate, if your back isnt getting wider doing those exercises then i dont think anything will work. Theres nothing fancy to back training. Chins, heavy deadlifts and barbell/dumbell rows will put a decent back on anyone.


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

Lois_Lane said:


> Pictures of this overly thick back please as i have never heard of a complaint such as this.
> 
> Weighted chin ups and hanging stretches with weights.


+1. I would like to have this affliction TBH! :lol:


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

width exercises chin-ups, pulldowns, v-grip pulldowns.

thickness exercises barbell rows, t-bar rows, one arm dumbell rows, cable rows.


----------



## lordgeorge (Jun 30, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Pictures of this overly thick back please as i have never heard of a complaint such as this.
> 
> Weighted chin ups and hanging stretches with weights.


it's not that it's 'overly' thick, It just looks like the area around my rhomboids and upper back is developing more than lats which look almost non existent on me! neither are very big at all, just one seems to be doing better than the other, and I was interested to know why, if that makes sense ?


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

EZ bar rows/weighted chins & obviously deads brought my puny lats on a bit


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

How long you been training?


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

I say add more pulldown angels/exercises to your routines.

or the form, i have seen ppl doin loads of pulldowns and stuff but no lats development because of the $hit form most ppl use with pulldowns and such exercises.

Stretch ur arm to the fullest and don't swing, even try to shrug out your shoulder end of movment when doin chinups for example to stretch ur lats..


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

i'd put money on the problem being your form, as said above, i see a lot of people who pulldowns and chins who hardly incorporate the lats at all


----------



## BigStew (May 6, 2008)

I hate people saying 'chins' as they really should be to upper chest to fully work the lats!

Personally, I find a grip as wide as possible (certainly wider than the shoulders) is best with a slight arch to the back, slow & controlled on both up & down phases.

Same with lat-pulldowns, back in a fixed, slight arched position, NO rocking back & forth or swinging, pull down by squeezing the lats in towards the centre back to minimize bicep use, bar to upper chest, hold for a count of 2 & a slow, controllled release back to the top.

Sure some may disagree but that's what works for me.


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

if you cant do chins with good form then you should stick with pulldowns imo.


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

shauno said:


> if you cant do chins with good form then you should stick with pulldowns imo.


ive found pulldowns dont really have any carryover to chins..

imo if you cant chin very well, use negatives, do lots of sets with low reps, use assisted machine, all until it gets better.


----------

